# FAQ comments



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

I wanted to try and keep the FAQ post clear so..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ (PerL)*

PerL:
quote:[HR][/HR]You should convince one of the admins to make this sticky![HR][/HR]​


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ*

HIDGolf:
quote:[HR][/HR]agreed! Dan Stern is really a great idea guy. Hes got some cool stuff in the pipeline.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ (Cullen)*

sfkooshy1.8T:

quote:[HR][/HR]How interesting, i think i just got more confused.







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ*

Deception:
quote:[HR][/HR]Good job compiling those resources Cullen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That'll be a load of lunchtime reading for me, hehe.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Deception:
Good job compiling those resources Cullen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That'll be a load of lunchtime reading for me, hehe.[HR][/HR]​Tornado2dr:
quote:[HR][/HR]Good job compiling those resources Cullen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That'll be a load of lunchtime reading for me, hehe.
Ditto. Thanks.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

Sorry guys!! I just felt this is better!
If you want to reply on your own again PLEASE do so and I will remove my FAKE copycat post


----------



## WVWLP7V (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

Is there a Rallye Light FAQ site?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (WVWLP7V)*

Rallye as in Rallye Golf or plain Rallye?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Rallye as in Rallye Golf or plain Rallye?[HR][/HR]​I too want a rally light (as in rallye golf headlights) FAQ since search is disabled. I used to just find what i wanted with search and i can't anymore...ERRR!!!








when is search comming back, why is it gone?
I was going to look up the bulbs for rallye light just because i don't remember right off the top of my head...H1 and something else...


----------



## moayer (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

a few week ago i read a thread that was a tutorial for tinting the tail light on a corrado. it involved wet sanding and it had a picture and comments on every step. i have been looking for this post for 2 days now, and i cannot find it. please help me out. i don't remember which forum it was under, but i have search all. 
any help would be appriciated.


----------



## TOMMYBOYDS (May 7, 2002)

*Re: FAQ comments (momo_bay)*

h1 highbeam and h2 lowbeam


----------



## alexb75 (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

This thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1089812 could be good for the FAQ.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FAQ comments (alexb75)*

bypassing daytime running lights, the easy way:99.5 golfs/jettas->
unplug relay #173, the 2 bottom plugs need to be jumped together for the emergency brake light to function, one plug is large, the other is small. simply put a wire from the large plug to the small plug, using 2 male spade connectors (sizes: .250 & .125) thats it-been verified on at least 15-20 of them, any questions feel free to email me


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: FAQ comments (phd-12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phd-12v* »_bypassing daytime running lights, the easy way:99.5 golfs/jettas->
unplug relay #173, the 2 bottom plugs need to be jumped together for the emergency brake light to function, one plug is large, the other is small. simply put a wire from the large plug to the small plug, using 2 male spade connectors (sizes: .250 & .125) thats it-been verified on at least 15-20 of them, any questions feel free to email me

easy way? lol
Easy way is to remove headlight switch from wiring harness, bend down the "TFL" pin on the back of headlight switch, reattach harness, done.


_Modified by UncleBens at 11:27 AM 1-14-2004_


----------



## Rocco_88 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (UncleBens)*

I need to know where the black and yellow headlight wire goes, its got a female connector then a male connector and i am stuck between the two i need to fix the problem let me know where they connect into the relay or where they both go thank you.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ comments (Rocco_88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_88* »_I need to know where the black and yellow headlight wire goes, its got a female connector then a male connector and i am stuck between the two i need to fix the problem let me know where they connect into the relay or where they both go thank you.








 
What car? An '88 Rocco???

Later,


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FAQ comments (Rocco_88)*

wow, you brought this up from the grave! I did not think that you could post on topics this OLD!!! My last post in this thread is from 2002!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (lucaq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucaq* »_wow, you brought this up from the grave! I did not think that you could post on topics this OLD!!! My last post in this thread is from 2002!









The thread itself is from 2002


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

How about various DIY FAQ for the various cars discussed here?
From the A series to the B series and so on?
especially for the A4 Golf & Jetta...we way too many how to replace your bulbs and what bulbs does my car take posts...


----------



## PieroGti (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

I would love a page that lists stock bulb number for all golfs/vw's. cause I have an 84 rabbit and the parts store never has the bulb in stock or stuff like that
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (PieroGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PieroGti* »_I would love a page that lists stock bulb number for all golfs/vw's. cause I have an 84 rabbit and the parts store never has the bulb in stock or stuff like that
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You wish is being worked on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=481083


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

hey cullen, what about city lights in the ecodes? is there a harness/instructions for this?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (rychas1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rychas1* »_hey cullen, what about city lights in the ecodes? is there a harness/instructions for this?

Very specific by carmodel!?


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

the link for aiming e-codes is broken... there is no site at that address
try these sites:
http://www.midstatedmc.com/tech/aim.htm
http://www.cibielights.com/headlamps/aiming.htm - for a miata but good site


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pleshy_GTI_VR6* »_the link for aiming e-codes is broken... there is no site at that address
try these sites:
http://www.midstatedmc.com/tech/aim.htm
http://www.cibielights.com/headlamps/aiming.htm - for a miata but good site


thanx!!


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
I wanted to try and keep the FAQ post clear so..










Do you know the factory K output on cars? (such as OEM HID Bora Headlamps, A6 Factory Xenon, BMW 3-series etc..?)


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

Do you sell clear e-code headlights for the A2 Golf/Jetta? 
If you do, where can the details be found?
Also, how much is light output diminished by using smoked glass in a headlight?
thanks


----------



## GTIVR624v (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

how much for a hid kit for a r32? 5000k bulb , ballasts , wiring? am i missing anyhting else that i would need (already have the headlights smoked projectors with single angle eye)?


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

Can you put the directions for DRL disablement on the FAQ's page?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FAQ comments (dragon1.8t)*

how about a "lighting 101" summary explaining that lighting is not just a bulb, but is instead a SYSTEM, comprised of a light source, and maybe more importantly, OPTICS DESIGNED FOR THAT LIGHT SOURCE...something to help people understand that HID drop-in kits (into halogen optics) aren't the best idea








I certainly have not read all of the links in the FAQ (as I don't have need to), but from the topic titles, it appeared that something of this nature had not yet been added.
just a thought


----------



## hovak (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: FAQ comments (EternalMind)*

The "Automotive Lighting Information" links are dead (The ones at autooptiks.com). It looks like the domain ran out. I just got ecodes and I was hoping to find a way to aim them (I was looking at the "AIMING YOUR E-CODE HEADLIGHTS BY THE VISUAL METHOD
http://www.autooptiks.com/aiming.html"
Are there any other faqs or posts on how best to aim my lights?


----------



## kidvw (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (Cullen)*

I just recently bought some h4's for my 84 rabbit. The rabbit has complete 87 16V Scirocco wiring and fuse box. My problem is that the high/low beam indecator in the dash is always on. the low beams are like holding a lighter in front of car, but the high beams are fine. I've taken the switch at the column apart and found no problem. I have the bently bible. I've found nothing wrong with the wiring. could it be the bulbs? just looking for some in put. Do i need a relay?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: FAQ comments (kidvw)*

This really doesn't belong in the FAQ comments - try starting a new thread.
(BTW, sounds like you have the bulbs wired incorrectly!)


_Modified by dennisgli at 8:31 AM 10-3-2005_


----------



## kidvw (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (dennisgli)*

Sorry and thanks


----------



## VWpimp4life (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: FAQ comments (kidvw)*

how about a link to instructions on how to mod the relay for MK3 so that the high beams, fogs and low beam can all stay one at the sametime when high beams are on? Or one for how to run fogs and runing lights only? thanks


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FAQ comments (VWpimp4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpimp4life* »_how about a link to instructions on how to mod the relay for MK3 so that the high beams, fogs and low beam can all stay one at the sametime when high beams are on? Or one for how to run fogs and runing lights only? thanks

I have a thread on this in the Passat forum. It should work on any CE2 fuse box. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=965205
The "low and high beams together" jumper should not be used with lights that have dual-filament bulbs like H4, 9004, etc. These bulbs were not intended to have both filaments burning at the same time for more than a couple of seconds. 
As far as fogs on with parking lights, that is a limitation of the way the headlight switch is built. You would have to wire a separate fog switch to have that freedom.


----------



## Wheelchairboy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: FAQ comments (A2B4guy)*

I need a guide to installing an ECS levelling motor wiring harness up to my new ecodes. Does anyone have one? If not I'll see if ECS can walk me through it and I'll post it for everyone else.


----------



## A2HeliosGLI16v (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FAQ comments (Wheelchairboy)*

do you still carry those 7' angel eyes for the a2's?


----------

